# Wrong Food?



## Skytiel6 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, I've bought my cockatiel when he was 15 days old, now he's 20 days old. This is my first cockatiel. In those 5 days, feathers have been growing out pretty rapidly, his tail is almost fully grown. He can stand upright no problems, he also walks, and bites things randomly. But my friend's cockatiel, who also bought hers at 15 days old, has a tendency to keep his head very low, touching the ground and he can't walk properly.. also feather coverage is pretty far back, compared to my cockatiel's. She found out that she's been giving him the wrong food, NutriBird A19, when it's not suitable for cockatiels (so she's been told). She's been told that she needed to give him A21, not A19. 

Anyways, my food is different from her's. I've never heard of this food brand before, and was wondering if anyone else has experience with this food? Is it a good one? 

Padovan Baby Patee' Universelle










On the back it says : 

Complete food for seed-eating nestlings.

I'm just worried for my cockatiel, that's all.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

This is the first time I've heard of this brand, too. I wonder if the one isn't got enough nutrients for the chicks while yours does. Certainly sounds like it from the descriptions you've described. If the A21 is for cockatiels, she should switch. Don't want to cause more problems as it sounds like the baby isn't thriving on this other stuff. 


I wish I could give better advice  Good luck to you both!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Where are you located? This would give us a better idea of what is available in your area. Do you have a gram scale? If so you need to weigh your baby every day to make sure its gaining and not losing weight. You're friend should do the same. From the sounds of it her baby may be slightly stunted and so may be smaller then your baby for a while.


----------

